# SX3 DRO Installation



## jlmanatee (Jan 21, 2009)

Here are some pics of the Shumatech DRO with Chinese scales I recently completed on my SX3.

 - Jack


----------



## geoffh (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,
Father Christmas bought me a new SX3 this year and I am very pleased with it. I would love to fit some DRO's and on a limited budget your set up seems very attractive. I am familiar with the scales used but not the display. Can you forward to me details of the display, connection leads and any other information that would enable me to replicate your set up. I would also appreciate any advice that you may have with is approach + the system limitations.
Regards Geoff


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 9, 2009)

I've ordered a kit like this http://www.quantum-machines.com/products/measuring-apparatuses/mpa-3/index.html to mount on a mill, replacing the old, very expensive (850,00 for the original 1020mm length) optical scales and plan to post some photos. 
The scale is a magnetic strip sold by the meter and the accuracy is 0,005 mm. 

Helder


----------



## jlmanatee (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Geoff,
 This is a Shumatech DRO. You can get it as a kit in many levels of completeness. For instance (like I did) you can get all the parts, the PCB, the enclosure, etc. Or just the PCB, etc. You cannot get one completely built though. You'll be doing some soldering.
 Check out Scott Shumate's site at http://shumatech.com or for even more info, check out the Shumatech Yahoo group at

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ShumaTech/

Shumatech kits can be purchased from a supplier in Australia or the U.K. There is no U.S. supplier which is a bit weird as Scott is in Texas. You can get a complete kit for about $173 (USD).


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Jack I built one in 2005 and was really happy with the features it provided. Looks like you did a great job of installation!

I ended up with a double order from one of the vendors (I don't remember which one it was right now.) One of these days I should post what I have to the Shumatec group and see if someone wants it.


----------



## jlmanatee (Feb 10, 2009)

Oooh, I do, I do. I've sent you a seperate email. I want to DRO my 9x20 lathe.

- Jack


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Jack got your email and will take pics of what I have and send them to you. I looked and it was Mouser that doubled the order so I pretty much have all the stuff that was bought from mouser back when this first got started.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 10, 2009)

Jack I sent you an email with pics of the inventory of stuff I have.


----------

